# Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???



## nadine86 (26 November 2008)

Hallo zusammen habe heute meine Kreditkartenabrechnung online nachgeschaut und habe gesehen das in den letzten 5 Tagen 2 Abbuchungen vorgenommen worden sind die ich mir nicht erklären kann.
 nfs-help.com nennt 
die haben knapp 40 Dollar eingezogen sprich um die 32 Euro.

Und einmal die Firma NAMESLOOKHELP.com mit genau einem dollar also sprich 0,80 cent.

Ich kann mir beide Abbuchungen nicht erklären. 

Und wollte fragen ob die Seiten jemand kennt oder was ich jetzt am besten machen sollte.


----------



## nadine86 (26 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Hallo wollte noch sagen leider ist mein Englisch nicht so besonders vielleicht kann sich jemand mal die Seite anschauen und sagen was da genau steht hab mir jetzt schon alles mögliche durch den Kopf gehen lassen weiß aber einfach nicht wo ich da was bezahlt haben soll. 

Hab meine Karte auch schon seit Wochen nicht mehr benutzt aber jetzt 2 solche Abrechnungen und die hören sich irgendwie nicht normal an.


----------



## physicus (26 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Hallo!

Die Seiten sind mir nicht bekannt. Habe sie mir allerdings angesehen. Das Layout und die vorhandenen Informationen sind eher dürftig. 
Die Seiten sind für mich vom Aussehen her ident. 


Welche der beiden Abbuchungen war die Erste? War es die um 80c? Dann könnte es ein Testlauf gewesen sein, um zu sehen, ob die Abbuchung auffällt.


Googlen zu "NFS-Help" mit dem Zusatz "Scam" hat ergeben, dass es bereits Probleme gegeben hat. 


Mein Vorschlag ist, dass Du Dich mit Deiner Bank in Verbindung setzt, eventuell Rat bei Verbraucherzentrale/Konsumenteninformation/Rechtsanwalt einholst und entsprechende Schritte veranlasst. 


LG
P


----------



## nadine86 (26 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Ja die mit 80 cent war die erste  hab mir jetzt überlegt die Karte sicherheitshalber zu sperren.

Hab davor auch nach den Seiten gegoogelt und nichts gefunden. 

Hab die 32 Euro Abbuchung bei meiner Kreditkartenfirma schon reklamiert.

Die erste mit 80 cent noch nicht da es bei einer unberechtigten Reklamation mir der Spaß 10 Euro kostet und ich dachte das dies dann zu hoch sei. 

Werde dies aber wohl auch reklamieren da ja wenigstens eine Rechnung kommen müsste wenn ich irgendwo was gemacht oder bestellt habe. 

Vor Rechtsanwaltskosten hab ich halt bissle Angst bin gerade erst mit der Ausbildung fertig sprich verdiene noch nicht so viel und habe auch keine Rechtsschutzversicherung und die Kosten beim Anwalt sind schon ziemlich hoch.

Aber woher können die meine Kreditkarten Daten habe das verstehe ich net bin mir nur sicher mit der Karte zahl ich im Internet nix mehr.


----------



## physicus (26 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Hallo!


Das mit den Daten ist einfach: Datenklau. Da brauchst Du nur einmal bei Spiegel.de suchen und Du wirst fündig. Aber auch hier im Forum, nur hab ich im Moment leider nicht genug Zeit, die passenden Artikel rauszusuchen - Sorry.

Verbraucherzentrale schlägt sich mit 15€ zu Buche, es soll Ermäßigungen geben. Konsumenteninformation ist in Ö bei AK-Mitgliedern gratis. 

LG
P


----------



## nadine86 (26 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Hab jetzt gerade mit meiner Bank gesprochen von der ich die Karte habe, sie meinten sie haben dafür ne Abteilung und prüfen das nach aber meinten es währ nicht nötig die Karte zu sperren. 

Was ich gar nicht verstehe wenn die Leute meine Kartendaten haben können Sie doch immer weiter die Karte belasten.

Hab jetzt gesagt ich melde mich heute Abend nochmals wenn Sie dann immer noch nix haben bestehe ich drauf das sie die Karte sperren. 

Man sowas ist mir noch nie passiert hab jetzt echt bissle muffe, wie soll ich denn der Bank beweisen das es nicht meine Schuld ist.


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*



nadine86 schrieb:


> ...wie soll ich denn der Bank beweisen das es nicht meine Schuld ist.


In dem du das einfach behauptest! Es liegt immer noch an dem abbuchenden Unternehmen, das Gegenteil zu beweisen. Es handelt sich anscheinend um Buchungen, die womöglich ein unberechtigter Dritter mit deinen Daten veranlasst hatte und lt. Geschäftsbedingungen deiner Kreditkartengesellschaft (siehe Vertrag) hast du sehr wohl ein Recht zum Widerspruch gegen die Buchung, wenn du die Genehmigung dazu nicht erteilt hattest.


----------



## nadine86 (26 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

komisch hat mit den Seiten ausser ich keiner Ärger finde auch in Netz nix drüber.


----------



## webwatcher (26 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*



nadine86 schrieb:


> komisch hat mit den Seiten ausser ich keiner Ärger finde auch in Netz nix drüber.


nicht viele aber doch ein paar 
"nfs-help.com" - Google-Suche


----------



## Tinker (26 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

nfs ist Network file system (Unixbereich aber keine Firma). und nslookup ist auch ein Programmname, der da entliehen wurde. 

  [ edit  ]

Wenn Du nicht in den USA warst und Deine Kreditkartendaten im Internet nicht aus der Hand gegeben hast, die Karte nur in D benutzt, geh einfach mal zu den Freunden in Gruen.


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*



nadine86 schrieb:


> komisch hat mit den Seiten ausser ich keiner Ärger finde auch in Netz nix drüber.


Womöglich geht es nicht um die Seiten oder den Anbieter sondern darum, dass sich jemand evtl. mit deinen Kreditkarten-Daten bei denen angemeldet hat.


----------



## Tinker (26 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Sorry ist natuerlich:
[ edit]


----------



## webwatcher (26 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> Persönliche Daten
> 
> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist. Ebenso ist die Angabe von E-Mailadressen nicht erwünscht. *Als persönliche Daten in diesem Sinne gilt auch das Ergebnis von whois-Abfragen.*



Whois kann hierüber abgefragt  werden: 
whois-Dienst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## nadine86 (27 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Hallo habe von meiner Kreditkartenfirma jetzt die Antwort bekommen das es sich bei den 0,80 Cent um ein Probeabo gehandelt hat und bei den 39,97 jetzt die Abogebühr dies hätte ich bei den AGBs bestätigt.

Aber ich bin mir sicher selbst wenn ich ausversehen irgendwo die AGBs bestätigt habe, habe ich auf keinen fall die Kreditkarten Daten eingegeben.

Sie meinen ich müsste das auch kündigen da sonst weitere Kosten kommen können. Habe jetzt nochmals Einspruch eingelegt da ich zu 100 Prozent sicher bin das ich nirgends meine Kreditkarten Daten eingegeben habe. 

Schade das mein Schul Englisch so mies ist würde die Seite echt gerne mal anschreiben woher Sie meine Daten haben und wenn es ein Abo ist müsste ich ja auch eine E-Mail bekommen haben was ich natürlich auch nicht habe. 

Man so viel ärger wegen solchen Spinnern das nervt mich so mach mir voll den Kopf wegen dem Mist.


----------



## Teleton (27 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Das sind ja Witzbolde bei Deiner Kreditkartenabrechnungsfirma. Jemand hat Spass mit Deinen Daten und Du sollst ein angebliches Abo kündigen sonst wird auch in Zukunft abgebucht.
Lass Dir doch mal den von Dir unterzeichneten Kreditkartenbeleg zeigen.


----------



## nadine86 (27 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Hab ja den auch gesagt das es sein kann das ich irgendwo ausversehen die AGBs angeklickt habe weiß ja net genau. 

Aber bin mir halt sicher das ich auf keiner von den Seiten einfach so meine Kreditkarten Daten eingegeben habe. 

Das hätte ich ja bestimmt noch im Kopf und zweitens müsste ich doch dann wenigstens eine Mail bekommen haben wo das mit dem Abo drin steht.


----------



## nadine86 (27 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Und Abo kündigen ist auch schwer erstens weiß ich ja net mal für was und zweitens wird dafür mein bissle englisch net reichen und ich geb bestimmt auf keiner ausländischen Seite meine Daten ein wenn ich net mal verstehe was da steht.


----------



## Teleton (27 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*



> Aber bin mir halt sicher das ich auf keiner von den Seiten einfach so meine Kreditkarten Daten eingegeben habe.


Du bist Dir sicher, dass Du Deine Kreditkartendaten nirgendwo eingegeben hast. Also kann doch ein irgendwo erfolgtes Bestätigen von AGB mit den jetztigen Forderungen nichts zu tun haben. Du verwirrst Deine Kreditkartenabrechner nur.

In meinem Kreditkartenvertrag ist übrigens das Belegsystem verankert. Aufwendungsersatz muss ich nur leisten wenn mir ein von mir unterzeichneter Beleg über den Betrag präsentiert wird. Wenn ein Dienstanbieter auf solche Belege verzichtet hat er halt ein Beweisproblem, insbesondere wenn ich die Buchung als mißbräuchlich rüge.


----------



## agony (27 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*



nadine86 schrieb:


> komisch hat mit den Seiten ausser ich keiner Ärger finde auch in Netz nix drüber.


 
Hier zum Beispiel:

http://www.complaintsboard.com/byurl/nfs-help.com.html


----------



## Tinker (27 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Hallo Nadine,
hm, Frage: ist das eine richtige Creditcard? Also von einer Kreditkartengesellschaft oder von Deiner Bank? Wenn es von Deiner Bank ist, geh zu denen und erklaer ihnen das. Wenn sie nicht ganz doof sind, wissen sie was sie zu tun haben. Ist es eine Kreditkartengesellschaft wirst Du wahrscheinlich an irgendeinen Vollhorst in einem Pool gelangen. Da kann! so sein muss aber nicht! Meine amerikanische Bank z.B. ist da sehr pingelig. Die sperren sogar Zahlungen von sich aus! Ich muss dann nur anrufen mich ausweisen und dann laeuft das trotzdem. Ich habe aber auch ein echtes Konto bzw. Bankverbindung und kein Kreditkartenkonto. Der eigentliche Punkt ist: Die Banken haben fuer so was Fachleute! Hat deine Bank oder Gesellschaft keine ist es ein "Billigprodukt". Wenn sie versuchen es auf Dich oder eine Versicherung abzuwaelzen ( oftmals Spasskasse) wehre Dich! Du tust Dir, der Versicherung und allen anderen Kunden einen Gefallen. Fuer mich interessant ist, dass die Spur sowohl in Europa ist wie auch in die USA geht. In Europa ist fuer Anwaelte wahrscheinlich kein Problem, drueben ist es schwieriger.


----------



## agony (27 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*



nadine86 schrieb:


> komisch hat mit den Seiten ausser ich keiner Ärger finde auch in Netz nix drüber.


 
Hier nach etwas mehr, alle Beteiligten sind aus den USA, und haben
dieselben Abbuchungen wie du..


names look help Complaints - refund


----------



## Tinker (27 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Zitat von refund:


> I had to call Bank of America to have the charge removed. There were two previous charges that appear to be related. One is for $1 and
> >>>the other is for $0.03.   !!!
> 
> The bank said those two appear to be foreign. I will have to call back to have the $39.97 cancelled (it has not yet posted to the account).


 
Die 3 Cent werden normal bei Neuzugaengen bei PayPal US gemacht. Die werden dann aber ordnungsgemaess zurueckgebucht. Es ist eine Testbuchung. Gibt es Schwierigkeiten bei der Testbuchung, lassen die den Account fallen UM EBEN nicht in Deibels Kueche zu kommen. In dem Fall scheint das wohl anders gewesen zu sein. Die 3 Cent als Lockvogel um dann zuzuschlagen. Waeren die 3 Cent schiefgelaufen haetten sie sicher zu der Bank "sorry"  gesagt bei einer Nachfrage.


----------



## nadine86 (27 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Hallo danke für eure Hilfe also zu den fragen die Kreditkarte ist von der LBB Berlin. Ist aber nicht meine Hausbank.

Und wie ich sagte hab ich falls ich irgendwo AGBs bestätigt hätte niemals meine Daten einer englischen Seite gegeben. 

Hab ja schon erzählt wie gut mein Englisch ist. Da würde ich ja bestimmt kein Abo abschließen.

Hab im Netz halt paar mal mit Karte bezahlt spiel gerne Poker ich weiß für Frau ungewöhnlich ist aber so, hab da halt paar mal einbezahlt mit karte. Und dann halt noch die üblichen Versandsachen wie Amazon usw. aber nie was von einer Englischen Website.

Meine Bank hat mir per Mail jetzt ein Dokument geschickt wo ich unterschreiben musste, das ich kein Abo getätigt habe.

Was denk ihr so erfahrungsgemäß gibt das Unternehmen jetzt auf und sagt es ist ein Fehler von Ihnen oder geht das jetzt weiter.

Hab echt Angst kann das Abo net kündigen weiß ja net mal welches kann kein Englisch und ne Rechtsschutzversicherung hab ich auch nicht.

Man ich benutze nie mehr meine Karte im Internet da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*



nadine86 schrieb:


> spiel gerne Poker


Da könnte das Ganze herrühren. Von Amazon jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## nadine86 (27 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Mache das aber schon paar Jahre und bis jetzt war noch nie was. Aber trotzdem können die sich ja net einfach bei meiner Karte bedienen.


----------



## agony (27 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Hinter nfs-help.com steckt jedenfalls eine spanische Firma, die Pornoseiten
betreibt..


----------



## agony (27 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Oder auch nicht, ..  merkwürdige Sache, von der Seite nfs-help.com
gibt es eine Unmenge an Clones, z.B: webltdonline.com die einer Interweb
Solutions Limited gehört. Bei vielen von denen sind die Betreiber vom Moniker Privacy
Service verschleiert. Riecht ziemlich nach Kriminalität..


----------



## agony (28 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Und die Telefonsupportnummer von nfs-help.com 1-866-841-2040
gehört der Amerikanischen Firma hydroderm.com. Scheint ja jetzt alles
klar zu sein :scherzkeks:

Complaints Board | hydroderm.com


----------



## nadine86 (28 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Und jetzt ne blöde Frage was scheint klar zu sein, versteh kein Englisch und versteh da also nur Bahnhof.


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*



nadine86 schrieb:


> was scheint klar zu sein


Irgendwer hat anscheinend mit deinen Kreditkartendaten bei dem amerikanischen Händler von "Hydroderm" bezahlt.


----------



## nadine86 (28 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

brauch derjenige dazu nicht auch eine Email Adresse oder irgendetwas.

Kenne mich zwar net so aus aber wenn ich irgendwo was gekauft habe oder was abgeschlossen habe, hab ich immer eine bestätigungs Email bekommen.

Und was meint Ihr was jetzt passiert.


----------



## nadine86 (28 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Hab zwar von solchen Sachen net so viel Ahnung aber das es meine Schuld sein sollte hätte ich doch auf einer der Seiten meine Kreditkartendaten eingegeben haben müssen und das kann ich auf jedenfall ausschließen.

Hatte mir halt bissle sorgen gemacht weil meine Kreditkartenbank geschrieben hat das mein Abo auch durch ein Häkchen in einem Feld bestätigen kann. 

Aber selbst wenn ich irgendwo ein haken gesetzt habe, hätte ich doch immer noch meine Daten eingeben müssen oder versteh ich da was falsch.


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*



nadine86 schrieb:


> brauch derjenige dazu nicht auch eine Email Adresse oder irgendetwas.


Aber klar doch, nur wird wohl niemand in den USA nach diesen Daten fragen. Du hast nicht bestellt, also muss das Kreditkartenunternehmen die Karten-Buchungen stornieren. Höre auf der Bank irgendwelche Vermutungen zu unterbreiten - wie schon geschrieben wurde, du verwirrst die nur!


----------



## nadine86 (28 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Also du meinst das verläuft im Sand oder wie. Sag ja hab sowas noch nie erlebt und mach mir jetzt natürlich schon Sorgen wie das sein kann. 

Und woher so eine Firma in den USA meine Daten hat. Hab es ja der Bank auch gesagt irgendwo versehentlich einen Haken zu setzen ist eine Sache aber kein Mensch gibt doch ausversehen seine komplette Kreditkartendaten an.


----------



## nadine86 (28 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Ja ok hast schon recht, dachte halt nur vielleicht ist es doch mein Fehler aber Ihr habt da wahrscheinlich schon die richtige Einstellung hab die Daten nirgends eingegeben also sollte ich mir auch kein Kopf machen das es mein Fehler war.


----------



## agony (28 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*



nadine86 schrieb:


> Und jetzt ne blöde Frage was scheint klar zu sein


 
War eher ironisch gemeint   nfs-help.com registriert über eine spanische Firma die Pornoseiten betreibt, dazu die Supporttelefonnummer von hydro-
derm. Einer Firma der man hier 
http://www.complaintsboard.com/byurl/hydroderm.com.html
auch Kreditkartenbetrug vorwirft. Dazu noch eine Unmenge Clones
der nfs-help.com Seite. Klar ist nur, das auch in Amerika das Geschäft mit der Abzocke blüht


----------



## nadine86 (28 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Ach so, und bei der Seite wo du gefunden hast steht da irgendwo was passiert wenn einer sich weigert zu Zahlen.

Hab da echt kein bock auf Anwalt usw., ich denke ja nicht das bei der Seite wo du da gefunden hast alle einfach bezahlt haben.


----------



## agony (28 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Auf der nfs-help Seite steht ja das du es dir gut überlegen solltest
ob du das Geld zurückbuchen lassen willst. Du kommst dann nämlich
in eine Datenbank für unzuverlässige Kunden .. Also ich denke mal,
das du die Sache einfach vergessen kannst.


----------



## nadine86 (28 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

LOL das steht da wirklich ich bin dann ein unzuverlässiger Kunde. 

Was für Drogen nehmen die denn wird meine Kreditwürdigkeit bei der Industrie dann wohl enorm schädigen ob ich dann wirklich noch Gina Wild als Privatlehrerin bekomme.


----------



## nadine86 (28 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Aber wenn das da wirklich steht, rechnen sie ja wohl schon damit das man das Geld zurückholt wo steht das denn da genau kann zwar net gut englisch aber das bekomme ich vielleicht noch hin.


----------



## agony (28 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

"If you do choose to chargeback any transaction, please understand that it is our policy to prohibit those who do from ever joining any of site we own or operate in the future"


----------



## nadine86 (28 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Ok ich glaub dir soweit reicht mein bissle englisch dann doch net. Deins wird bestimmt um einiges besser sein.

Aber so eine Aussage erleichtert mich ein wenig, weil wenn man normale Geschäftsmethoden hat wird man sowas wohl kaum schreiben.


----------



## agony (28 November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Die wollen ja auch keinen Ärger bekommen, und scheinen so immer
noch genügend Geld zu kassieren...


----------



## nadine86 (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Hallo zusammen wollte mal sagen was bisher passiert ist. 

Habe von meiner Kreditkartenbank bisher nur die Info bekommen das es sich bei den ersten 80cent um ein Probeabo gehandelt hat und die 40 dollar 3 tage später der erste folgebeitrag war. 
Und das bei den Firmen dies durch Klauseln in den AGBs so geregelt wäre. 

Sowie das ich genauere Infos unter nameslookhelp.com sowie nfs-help.com bekommen würde.

Daher meine Frage an euch würdet Ihr mir empfehlen mich mit den Seiten in Verbindung zu setzen  oder soll ich es einfach bleiben lassen. 

Weil falls ich mich mit Ihnen in verbindung setzen soll muss ich halt mal mich umschauen wo mir so eine Anfrage in das Englische übersetzt werden kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

spanische Pornofirma kann einem spanisch vorkommen, aber in Florida spricht man zB auch spanisch
(aus Florida kommt deren Telefonnummer)

Ich setze hier nur mal einen Marker für mich, falls sich da noch mehr ansammelt [Imagesoft SL]
s.a.
http://centralops.net/co/DomainDoss...true&svc_scan=true&traceroute=true&go1=Submit

Ich würde mich ans Kreditkartenunternehmen halten. Kontakt würde ich nur über jemanden machen lassen, der sich gut auskennt, wie man Kontakt herstellt, ..., ohne Kontakt zu haben.

wer noch mehr wissen will, wer da abrechnet:
[noparse]imgsftcs.com[/noparse]
[noparse]https://secure.365billing.com/support/info.de.html[/noparse]
Das hab ich mir doch gleich gedacht


----------



## nadine86 (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Dumme Frage von mir was hast du dir gleich gedacht.

Frag mich bis heute woher die meine Kreditkartendaten haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*



nadine86 schrieb:


> Dumme Frage von mir was hast du dir gleich gedacht.


Dass das keine spanische Angelegenheit ist, sondern etwas mit Florida zu tun hat. Wenn Du bei Pokerseiten mitspielst, gibt's genug Möglichkeiten, wie Deine Kreditkartendaten an den (bösen) Mann kommen...
Weiß man den von allen Fällen wie diesem hier, die passieren?
(dort wurden mal eben 17 Mio Kundendaten geklaut:
The stolen data, examined by Wired News, includes names, phone numbers, addresses, e-mail addresses and internet IP addresses. Other fields in the compromised databases appear to be logins and passwords, credit-card types and purchase amounts, *but credit-card numbers are not included*.
Was weiß man denn in Deutschland, was die Mafia so alles mit Kreditkartendaten treibt?
Ist vielleicht aber halt keine ausreichende Argumentation ggü der Bank, zu sagen "Das war nicht ich, sondern die Mafia"


----------



## nadine86 (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Mal was anderes an meinen Computer können paar Leute ran, das heißt ich kann nicht ausschließen das jemand auf der Seite von den Typen war. 
Da ich ja auch gar nicht weiß um welche Seiten es sich da handelt. 


Bin mir aber zu 100 prozent sicher das sie meine Kreditkartendaten nicht erhalten haben von mir. 

Dürfen die dann einfach so von meiner Karte abbuchen ? 

Verstehe zwar nicht viel von Rechtssachen aber das geht doch wohl nicht.

War leider etwas unvorsichtig oder zu vertrauensvoll hab bei vielen Shops und Internetseiten mit meiner Karte bezahlt kann es davon kommen oder habt ihr da Ideen wie sowas geht und was da jetzt passiert. 

Hab halt echt Panik wenn ich von meiner Kreditkartenbank höre das es sich da um ein Abo handelt. 

Ich versteh selber fast 0 Englisch hab kein Plan was für Abo wie lange und wann ich es notfalls kündigen kann.


----------



## nadine86 (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Oh gott und was kann ich da dan machen können die dann wirklich behaupten das ich es wahr. 

Oder denkst du, oder steht auf irgendeiner seite was, was passiert wenn man wie ich Einspruch einlegt und die Bank das prüft wenn die alle Daten von mir vielleicht haben wird ja die Bank meinen das alles ok ist oder ?

Sag ja hab keine Ahnung davon aber eins weis ich mit meiner neuen Karte zahl ich nirgendwo mehr online.


----------



## nadine86 (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Hört sich ja an wie ich mich gar nichts unternehmen kann wenn die alles haben wie soll ich dann Beweisen das ich es nicht wahr.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Klingt für mich eher nach einem Fall für den Rechtsanwalt, immer noch mit dem Ziel, beim Kreditkartenaussteller eine Stornierung der Abbuchung zu erreichen. Noch einmal: Die müssen belegen, dass Du Dich angemeldet hast.
Ansonsten hat sich an Reducals Aussage nichts verändert, auch wenn Du hier stückchenweise immer neue Dinge offenbarst ("Spiele Poker, andere haben Zugang,..."). Wenn Du *uns* damit irritierst, ist das kein Problem. Der Bank ggü. wäre ich da äußerst zurückhaltend. 


Reducal schrieb:


> Du hast nicht bestellt, also muss das Kreditkartenunternehmen die Karten-Buchungen stornieren. *Höre auf der Bank irgendwelche Vermutungen zu unterbreiten - wie schon geschrieben wurde, du verwirrst die nur!*


Falls wir hier mehr von diesen seltsamen Abbuchungen hören, wäre es an der Zeit, sich die Sache näher anzuschauen... Da hätte ich dann schon ein paar Ideen, wo ich graben würde. Angefangen bei den Hintermännern der spanischen Firma, die mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Spanier sind, sondern evtl. eher auf Namen wie Sergej oder Andrej hören :stumm: (noch hab ich das nicht geprüft, da Aufwand derzeit nicht gerechtfertigt. Daher schrieb ich ja 


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich setze hier nur mal einen Marker für mich, falls sich da noch mehr ansammelt [Imagesoft SL]


einen deutschen Googletreffer haben die jetzt schon mal
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das keine völlig obskure Buchung, sondern könnte durchaus eine deutschsprachige Pornoseite sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Zeig das mal Deiner Bank 
puremeds.com fraud - Google-Suche

Diese Firma wurde im Oktober aus dem Handelsregister in Oregon gelöscht.

Schau mal auf die Mailadresse hier:
puremeds.com - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

und dann hier:
nfs-help.com - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

Ok, es sind Inder, keine Russen - insofern lag ich daneben (verantwortlich sind ohnehin weder Russen, noch Inder, noch Spanier)


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Lies Dir noch einmal dieses Posting durch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/258938-post7.html

Das gilt natürlich nur, wenn Dir nicht noch einfällt, dass vielleicht der Jason oder der Alex, zwei Deiner Freunde, bei jasonandalex auf der Seite waren oder sich herausstellt, dass Dein Ex-WG-Mitbewohner heimlich Potenzmittel gekauft hat


----------



## nadine86 (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Hallo ja ich weiß ich verwirre meine Bank nur zu den sag ich ja auch nix.

Hab halt bissle Angst und hoffe das es alles ohne Anwalt usw. geht muss ich ja alles bezahlen.

Deswegen war ich ja hier und hab mich mal bissle versucht zu informieren. Und da kommen ja auch viele Antworten der eine meint die geben ruhe andere wieder meinen das machen Sie nicht.

Und wie schon 1000 mal gesagt ich weiß nicht ob jemand auf so einer Seite war aber ich habe weder meine E-mail irgendwo angegeben, noch mich irgendwo Eingeloggt bzw. Registriert oder meine Kreditkartendaten angegeben.

Wenn das alles legal wäre warum sollten sie mir dann keine mail schicken und mir sagen was für ein tolles Abo ich habe.


Ich sag ja meine große Angst ist nur jeder hier schreibt das sie es Beweisen müssen das ich es wahr, aber wenn sie meine Kreditkartendaten irgendwo her haben können sie ja sagen schaut her hier sind seine Daten es ist alles OK und dann ? 


Und wie Agony geschrieben hat was auf Ihrer Seite steht:f you do choose to chargeback any transaction, please understand that it is our policy to prohibit those who do from ever joining any of site we own or operate in the future".


Hört sich doch alles recht komisch an. Frag mich halt echt was jetzt passiert sie sagen wahrscheinlich ich war es, ich sag ich war es nicht.


----------



## wahlhesse (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*



nadine86 schrieb:


> ... aber ich habe weder meine E-mail irgendwo angegeben, noch mich irgendwo Eingeloggt bzw. Registriert oder meine Kreditkartendaten angegeben.


Es ist im Zivilrecht so, dass derjenige, welcher etwas fordert oder gar frecherweise schon eingesackt hat, zweifelsfrei zu beweisen hat, dass die Forderung rechtens ist. Beweispflichtig ist keinesfalls der Geschädigte. Dieses ist allgemeingültig. Punkt. Konto- und Kreditkarteninformationen können über dunkle Kanäle an dubiose Gesellen gelangen. Und die abbuchende Firma scheint wohl zumindest "interessant" zu sein.

Ich frage mich allen Ernstes, was die Bank / Kreditkarteninstitut überhaupt mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Wenn meine Bank sich einer Rückbuchung sperren würde wegen einer Online-Transaktion würde ich aber sofort laut werden.


nadine86 schrieb:


> Ich sag ja meine große Angst ist nur jeder hier schreibt das sie es Beweisen müssen das ich es wahr, aber wenn sie meine Kreditkartendaten irgendwo her haben können sie ja sagen schaut her hier sind seine Daten es ist alles OK und dann ?


Wenn die Daten nicht ok wären, hätte eh keine Abbuchung geklappt. Und dass die Daten ok sind ist kein Beweis, dass Du sie eingegeben hast.



nadine86 schrieb:


> Und wie Agony geschrieben hat was auf Ihrer Seite steht:"If you do choose to chargeback any transaction, please understand that it is our policy to prohibit those who do from ever joining any of site we own or operate in the future".


Diese "Drohung" ist doch was feines :scherzkeks::
"Wenn Sie sich entscheiden, die Transaktion rückgängig zu machen, verstehen Sie bitte, dass es unser Grundsatz ist, dass Sie sich nie wieder bei einer unserer Seiten anmelden können"
Somit wäre eine Rückbuchung sogar eine Versicherung, nicht mehr belästigt zu werden. 

So, das war nun bereits ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl. Noch genauer können wir nun nicht auf die Geschichte eingehen, da es dann in unerlaubter Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall enden kann.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

In dem Zusammenhang ganz interessant

Detaillierte Angaben: Kontonummern von 21 Millionen Brgern illegal im Umlauf - WirtschaftsWoche


> Auf dem Schwarzmarkt für persönliche Daten sind nach Recherchen der WirtschaftsWoche die Bankverbindungen von 21 Millionen Bundesbürgern im Umlauf. Danach müssen im Extremfall drei von vier Haushalten in Deutschland fürchten, dass Geld von ihrem Girokonto abgebucht wird, ohne dass sie jemals eine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt haben


Ungenehmigte Lastschriften können  allerdings auch jenseits des sechs Wochen 
Märchengespenst widerrufen und  zurückgebucht werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

@webwatcher: Das könnte hier dieselbe Sache (oder ähnlich) sein wie hier:


Wenn man nach einem holprig formulierten Satz in deren Webseite sucht, findet man:
"any of site we own or operate" - Google-Suche


----------



## Teleton (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Hattest Du denn mal geprüft , ob Deinem Kreditkartenvertrag auch das Belegsystem zugrunde liegt? 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...rnetseiten-und-abrechnungen-2.html#post259083

Kann man Dir einen Beleg mit Deiner Unterschrift präsentieren?

Lies mal hier:
STRUBE FANDEL RECHTSANWLTE : Anlegerschutz Bankrecht Verbraucherschutz


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*



nadine86 schrieb:


> Hallo danke für eure Hilfe also zu den fragen die Kreditkarte ist von der LBB Berlin. Ist aber nicht meine Hausbank.


Kontodaten von Zehntausenden im Umlauf


> Unbekannte haben sensible Kontodaten zehntausender Kunden der Landesbank Berlin (LBB) gestohlen und in Umlauf gebracht. Die „Frankfurter Rundschau“ meldete am Freitagabend, dass ein anonymer Absender der Redaktion der Zeitung detaillierte Abrechnungen von Kreditkarten mit Adressen, Kontonummern und Überweisungsdaten zugespielt hat. Dazu gehörten auch Geheimnummern (Pin) für die Kreditkarten, teilte das Blatt mit.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*



> Zehntausende Menschen müssen also damit rechnen, dass Unbefugte wissen, welche Abrechnungen und Geldtransfers sie per Kreditkarte veranlasst haben. Ebenso schlimm: Sie müssen fürchten, dass Kriminelle mit ihren Daten Schindluder treiben, etwa über das Internet einkaufen oder gar das Kreditkarten-Konto abräumen.


Quelle: computerbetrug.de

Jetzt würde ich langsam mal über Strafanzeige nachdenken...


----------



## nadine86 (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*

Hallo Aka, hab das mit der LBB heute auch im Radio gehört bzw.. im TV gesehen.

Bis jetzt ist der Zwischenstand so dass die Bank meine Karte gesperrt hat und mir eine neue geschickt hat die 2 Beträge sind mir von der Bank gut geschrieben.

Um alles andere wollte sich die Bank auch kümmern falls evtl. Strafanzeige gestellt werden muss. 

War aber schon erschrocken wo ich das gehört habe, höre im Autoradio so schön zu Daten von LBB und vor allem von Karten die über Amazon abgeschlossen sind. 

Dachte in dem Moment schon Perfekt hab die Karte von LBB und über Amazon abgeschlossen.

Falls sich weitere Sachen ergeben werde ich mich natürlich melden.


Bin aber echt gespannt ob hier bald noch mehr geschädigte auftauchen werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage zu 2 Internetseiten und Abrechnungen ???*



nadine86 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist der Zwischenstand so dass die Bank meine Karte gesperrt hat und mir eine neue geschickt hat die 2 Beträge sind mir von der Bank gut geschrieben.


Tja. Da es keine Folgemeldungen gab, gehe ich von einem Einzelfall aus. Schade, all die Recherche für die Katz - aber wer weiß, wann ich das wieder aus dem Hut zaubern kann...


			
				David Finkelhor schrieb:
			
		

> Informationen, die man einmal gesammelt hat, können immer ignoriert werden, aber Informationen, die nicht gesammelt wurden, sind schlicht nicht verfügbar


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Finkelhor
Der Wahlspruch des aka-rchivs...


----------

